# Txiri is back and hits 5000!!!!



## Moritzchen

Congratulations Txiri. Great to see you back! Actually your return prompted mine. Looking forward to your excellent assistance and goodwill I'll be seeing you through the threads.


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Maravilloso que hayas llegado a los 5.000 aportes!!!!  

Eres una estrella del foro y me alegra que estés de regreso.  Siempre aprendo mucho con tus valiosas contribuciones.

Un cariñoso saludo
Soledad


----------



## Fernita

*Mi querida Txiri: *
*CONGRATS!!!!!!!!*

*Es un enorme placer tenerte en el*
*foro, siempre tan inteligente *
*y dispuesta a ayudar.*

*¡¡¡Y TAN EXCELENTE PERSONA!!!!!*

*TE MANDO 5OOO KISSES *
*CON TODO MI CARIÑO*
*DE SIEMPRE.*

*Fernita *​


----------



## heidita

Txiri, es cierto que no se te ha visto durante mucho tiempo. ¡¡Espero que esto cambie!!

Un fuerte abrazo 

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## scotu

Congrat's on the 5k and welcome back! scotu


----------



## Fernita

*¡¡QUÉ MARAVILLA QUE MORITZCHEN (AUSENTE POR UN TIEMPO Y TAN QUERIDO) HAYA EMPEZADO EL THREAD DE FELICITACIONES DE NUESTRA MARAVILLOSA TXIRI (TAN QUERIDA POR TODOS Y AUSENTE SIN AVISO POR UN TIEMPO)!!*

*Kisses and hugs para los dos!!!!*

*Fernita *


----------



## Txiri

This is just incredible, I didn´t post for a long long time, and all of a sudden I do, ... and you all notice? ...

but the more interesting thing to me, is that I remember you all quite well, your personalities, and that we "clicked" in one way or another, and it was through language ....

that´s just neat, way cool

I hope all of you are doing well, happy, content, felices, and you all "me animan" a seguir haciendo posts, porque la verdad, aprendo mucho aquí, pero a la vez, .... parece que hago amistades entre vosotros.

Moritzchen, me extraña increíblemente que volvamos al foro al mismo tiempo, y que tú eres argentino de colmo ... como dijo Sábato en su extraña novela  _Sobre héroes y tumbas_, no hay coincidencias.  Cortázar era partidario del mismo sentido.  

Gracias otra vez, que es sumamente agradable volver a encontrarme con todos vosotros.  Sois amigos.


----------



## Moritzchen

Es un placer verte por aquí otra vez, y como te dije yo me había ausentado por mucho tiempo hasta que te ví volver. Ahora eso de que soy argentino no es cierto. Me crié allá, eso es todo. It´s great to have you back girl!


----------



## loladamore

Welcome back and congratulations Txiri!
Your excellent manner of hitting the nail on the head was sorely missed (where were you when I needed you, eh?).

Again, welcome back and please don't stay away for so long in future!

Saludos
Lola


----------



## Txiri

Gracias, Lola, gracias otra vez Moritzchen ... perdona, que pensé que eras argentino por esos toques, no-sé-qués.

Lo he dicho en otros sitios, pero Cortázar es mi autor favorito de todos los favoritos.   Rayuela, Historias de cronopios y famas, los cuentos, ahhh, los cuentos maestros ...

Creo que lo que pasó fue que tuve que reemplazar el ordenador, y cuando ya tenía uno nuevo, otras cosas me llamaban la atención ...


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Txiri se aprende mucho contigo. 

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## krolaina

Así que PUNDONOR viene de "punto de honor",eh? 

Nada, éste es un hilo para felicitarte y no para atormentarte más con preguntas.

MUCHÍSIMAS FELICIDADES y no te nos vayas tan lejos que, como ves, se te echa de menos.

Un abrazo y enhorabuena por todas esas ayudas que prestas.


----------



## Txiri

krolaina said:


> Así que PUNDONOR viene de "punto de honor",eh?


 
Échate una miradita aquí 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=424439&highlight=pundonor


----------



## Eugin

Uf.... más cerca ya de los 6.000 que de los 5.000 .... pero bueno Txiri, ¿qué te puedo decir ya que no te haya dicho ya antes?  Te admiro muchísimo y aprendo mucho más con tus respuestas siempre precisas... 
Y de paso, ya que estamos, ¿nos puedes decir dónde te has "refugiado" todo este tiempo, que has vuelto con las baterías super recontra recargadas?? Necesito tomarme unos días en el mismo lugar que fuiste vos, !!! Por favor, pásanos el dato!! 

Sea como sea, es un gusto tenerte entre nosotros!! Felicitaciones y gracias mil por tanta generosidad repartida en c/u de tus posts!!


----------



## fenixpollo

I realize I'm late to this party, but I just wanted to welcome you back, Txiri. I was missing your expertise, your prolific and perfect posts, and your positive attitude. 

I can't wait for Postiversary Six!


----------



## Eva Maria

Querida Txiri!

"Txiri is back", they say. Pues yo no he notado que te hayas ido y hayas vuelto, porque llenas el foro, igual que tus posts, con tu agradable presencia y tu sabiduría!

I'll never forget about "the hand that rocks the google", "Txiri in Googleland" and, last but not least, your enigmatic quotation!

Don't stop sharing your knowledge and always cheerful presence with us!

Kisses / Besos,

Eva Maria

PS: Por cierto, la "Tx" es típica vasca. ¿How then?


----------

